

The source code to healthcare.gov used to be here, removed. - spullara
https://github.com/CMSgov

======
spullara
This was the original link which was buried when it was originally posted 20
days ago:

[https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov](https://github.com/CMSgov/healthcare.gov)

Discussion:

[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6476905](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=6476905)

~~~
spullara
There are forks:
[https://github.com/greggersh/healthcare.gov](https://github.com/greggersh/healthcare.gov)

